# Non-essential Travel



## Marie6 (24 Jul 2020)

If I travel to Italy on my holidays and Italy is on the green list, can my employer make me self quarantine for 14 days


----------



## odyssey06 (24 Jul 2020)

The green list means you don't have to restrict your movements for 14 days, and the DFA advice is to "take normal precautions".
However, given that the government is still advising people against non-essential foreign travel as guidance even for green countries, probably your employer could refer to that as justification.









						Leo Varadkar on the green list: 'It may not be simple but it is very straightforward'
					

The Tánaiste said that people can now travel to the green list countries for non-essential reasons.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------

